# how to remove virus from Transcend mp3 player



## saurabh kakkar (May 7, 2007)

hi
  i am having unusual prob . my kaspersky 6 has detected a virus in my transcend t.sonic 610 player it even cleaned it but when i connect my mp3 player again in comp same virus appears again in mp3 player. 
 what shud i do ?

kaspersky shows like this :

deleted: virus Worm.Win32.Small.i	File: J:\Recycled\Driveinfo.exe


----------



## amitava82 (May 7, 2007)

go to folder option then uncheck - view system files and hidden files. you will find a autorun.ini file in your mp3 player. delete it. then clean it with AV. then empty recycle bin..


----------



## Lucky_star (May 7, 2007)

Delete the hidden Recycled folder. It contains the virus. Search for any hidden .inf or .ini files in the mp3 player and delete it too.
Before that uncheck the _hide protected operating system files _from the Folder Options->View menu


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2007)

Format it..simple solution.

Even my friend once had same kinda prob.


----------



## janitha (May 7, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> Format it..simple solution.
> 
> Even my friend once had same kinda prob.



Yes formatting saved my pen drive also, but from some other worm.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 7, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> hi
> i am having unusual prob . my kaspersky 6 has detected a virus in my transcend t.sonic 610 player it even cleaned it but when i connect my mp3 player again in comp same virus appears again in mp3 player.
> what shud i do ?
> 
> ...


 i too had the same problem on my pen drive, but for me  "formatting" worked.

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/untitled-20070504105851.jpg


----------



## redhat (May 8, 2007)

Dont format your MP3 player at any cost!!!!!!!

You'd better "flash" it than do the risky format....
Read the manual, It says, "Do Not Format Your MP3 Player."
Delete the recycler folder and try, it should do away with the worm. Or else write to Transcend Customer Support, they reply pretty fast and give you all the required details..


----------



## amitava82 (May 8, 2007)

^^ "Do not format" thing is for Chinese cheap mp3 players.. Transcend wont have any problem..


----------



## Lucky_star (May 8, 2007)

Their manual says not to format it in Windows.
*img224.imageshack.us/img224/9237/tsonicry8.jpg

What I do is to unhide all system files and delete all files except the configuration file.


----------



## redhat (May 9, 2007)

@amitava82 The file format with which Windows will format the player is completely different from he player's file system. On formatting:
1. The palyer will lose its all impportant configuration file
2. Will work only as a pen-drive as the hardware will be unable to read the mp3 files due to a different file-system.

Transcend has given out a program for formatting the plyer wid the required file-system, but its still not recommended.


----------



## amitava82 (May 9, 2007)

I knew that  mp3 players use FAT file-system...


----------



## romeo_8693 (May 10, 2007)

if im nt wrong u get a cd with al req soft with transcend...


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2007)

Hey copy that hidden setting.610 file to ur HDD.

Then Quickformat T610.

Even my friend send T610 to the dealer and then he told him that Formatting solved the problem. 

The player works fine even after full format.


----------



## amitava82 (May 11, 2007)

I think "Don't Format" thing is crap. the settings file may contain FM radio preset config etc.. can anyone attach the settings file.. I'd like to have a look whats in there..


----------



## Lucky_star (May 11, 2007)

Here it is. Its actual name is *settings.610* . I changed it to *settings.txt*, as the original file wasn't getting uploaded.
But you won't undersatnd anything as its a binary file.


----------



## janitha (May 11, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Here it is. Its actual name is *settings.610* . I changed it to *settings.txt*, as the original file wasn't getting uploaded.
> But you won't undersatnd anything as its a binary file.



Suppose I format my 610, do I just have to transfer the file to the drive? And does the mini cd that comes with the player contain the file? 
I am sorry, I never had time to look into what is in the cd. In fact I used the player itself very little.


----------



## Lucky_star (May 11, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Suppose I format my 610, do I just have to transfer the file to the drive? And does the mini cd that comes with the player contain the file?
> I am sorry, I never had time to look into what is in the cd. In fact I used the player itself very little.



Yes, that miniCD which comes with the palyer will do the job. Install that setup file. Then start the firmware update. It will completely erase everything in the player and also install the firmware.

But I haven't tried that. I never formatted my tsonic. I don't know whether simply tranferring the settings.610 file will make it work.


----------



## janitha (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Lucky star.
Incidentally I happened to find that the driver and firmware are also available @ trascend site.

*www.transcendusa.com/Support/DLCenter/index.asp?axn=SRH2&ModNo=71&ItemID=TS2GMP610#2


----------



## Kirush (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone of u please send me *settings.610* configuration file for my T.sonic.
I lost it, the device doen't working. 

Please be good enough to send me the file.
I'll be thankful to u.

 My ID: gnaveendra@gmail.com


----------



## RCuber (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ Look at post number 15


----------

